# Batch frage



## Susanne2 (15. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich komme nicht weiter...

Ich habe 2 Dateien;

Name.txt (inhalt
Schmid
Küenzi

Vorname.txt (inhalt
Philippe
Susanne

Jetzt möchte ich dies zusammenfügen:
Schmidhilippe
Küenzi:Susanne

Mit : getrennt...

habe mir tokens vorgenommen doch ich schaffe dies ohne hilfe nicht.

Danke im vorraus.

Susanne


----------



## deepthroat (16. September 2009)

Hi.

Mußt du das denn unbedingt als Batch-Programm realisieren? Kannst du nicht VBScript nehmen?

Probier's mal so:

```
set nr=1

for /f %%n in (Namen.txt) do (
  call :print_name %%n !nr!
  set /a nr+=1
)

goto :eof

:print_name
  set count=1
  for /f  %%v in (Vornamen.txt) do (
    if %2 equ !count! (
        echo %1:%%v
        goto :eof
    )
    set /a count+=1
  )
```
Gruß


----------

